# Deficiency



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

I have been doing very well on the Calcium. Weekends are the worst for me, because that is when I am most likely to eat things I shouldn't and more stress and anxiety is added by being out and about. I tried going back and forth from the calcium with no mag to the one with. The one with no mag made me feel awful, so I am sticking with the one that has mag. I do still take Immodium from time to time when I am feeling uneasy about going somewhere. I do not know what to do to get rid of the stress and anxiety. I don't feel like myself when I go out. I just stopped taking my birth control and I am going to see if that makes a difference in my mood. I plagues my whole day.I was wondering, since I am taking Calcium (3X daily) and nothing else; do I need to be worried about a deficiency in other essentials such as iron, or anything else?Does anyone have good therapy advice for anxiety? I am desperate to have my old self back.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Desperado,Just think of how long you put up with being sick and trying to function from day to day. It does take time to get that out of you mind. For me even though I was doing well it took over a year and when I did do thing out I still slipped back into my old was of doing just to have the confidence to make it through. It will pass just push yourself once in a while to do things you would not before a little bit at a time and the confidence will come. I too have tried the other calcium without the 40 mg of magnesium and the other minerals and did not do as well either.If you are taking that one I don't think you need to add any thing else because if you do you will only redevelope some side effect and you don't want that. The less you need to take the better. When you look back and think about the times you took the immodium while you were out do you think you really needed it. Remember the immodium works pretty fast so next time try to wait to see if you really need it.Hang in things will get better.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Another thing I forgot to mention that on weekends you probably take the calcium and eat at different times so this could have a slight effect. Be sure not to take the calcium too close together because of the magnesium. 40 mg is okay but if you don't wait at least 4 or 5 hours in between you will be getting 80 mg and this may cause a problem.Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

Thank you again for such a quick response. Even on the weekends I do try to wait at least 4-5 hours for each pill. I am going to have to discipline my food intake on the weekends, which is far more difficult than during the week. I will do like you recommend and wait until the Immodium is necessary before I take it. It is true that I take it when I know I will be gone for long periods with no restroom.I also wanted to relay one other concern. Since my bowel movements have "firmed up", I am experiencing quiet a bit of abdominal pain following a movement. This usually can last anywhere from a few minutes to half and hour. It is usually in my lower abdomen and can go around to my sides and back. I have been taking the Calcium for about three or four weeks now. Should this sensation eventually go away as well, or is something I should consult my doctor on?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Do you think the pain is gas. You should not really have pain after going if it is not constipating you. But if it is like the pain you had before you may consider with some healing time it could get better. If you think it is gas the you can try simethicone for that. Also if you feel more comfortable taking the immodium if you are not going to be by a bathroom but most of the time there is a bathroom to use it would be better not to take it unless you needed to.Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

It is possibly gas, but I am not sure. I guess I just assumed that would not be a problem after a movement. I usually have gas before a movement or after a meal. The Gas-X I normally keep in the house lists the ingredient that you mentioned. I will try that after each movement and see if that eliminates the pain. I did check to make sure that there was no magnesium in it. Is it safe to take this as often as I wish? I generally do okay taking one instead of two like the package recommends.Thank again!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Let us know how you are doing with the GasX. I hope this helps you.Linda


----------

